# Customized betta collages



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I've decided to start making *FREE* collages out of pictures of people's bettas, each betta will be drawn differently, Ink, pencil, water color, markers, colored pencil, ect.

I can also do a collage of a single betta in diffrent styles.

Here's an example that I made: 




*So if anyone wants one please let me know.*


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ill take one!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Ill take one!


Ok it should be ready soon.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet can't wait!  Oh I forgot to ask is there any way you can put their names?

In the order they Appear: Benz, Comanche, Rufio, and Anani


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Sweet can't wait!  Oh I forgot to ask is there any way you can put their names?
> 
> In the order they Appear: Benz, Comanche, Rufio, and Anani


OK


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love one for my Sammy, is a one an only..can it be done with one fishy?


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

of course, i'll just draw him in different styles


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

*Karebear13-* do you want halos or wings on *Comanche*, *Rufio*, and* Malachi*


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Oooh, that's sounds soo awsumm Thanks soo much very xited!!_


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh I don't have any pics of malachi  But on Comanche and Rufio that would be cute Thank you


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Ooooh! I want one!
Can you possibly do my bettas?
In order: Kaida, Prince Skye, Chaos


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Of course, it may take awhile though, still working on the first one.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm sorry to overwhelm you! :'(


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

It's fine, I have a lot of time to kill today.


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Okey dokey, well thank you very much for making me a collage of my boys! 
Could you possibly put their names next to them in the collage? Thanks


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

ok


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

*Karebear13- *here is your collage, I can't get it to upload in a bigger size, sorry.


*







*


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh I would love one. I'm going to wait until I get my Female Betta though so I can have my boys and the girl all in one


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I LOVE IT! Thank you Benz looks so cute <3 and I love the halos and wings on my baby crowntails... If I give you my email can you send it to me maybe it will be bigger?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

here is a link to the picture in a bigger size
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7359440806/


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Grazie!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Here is sammy









and here is a link for the larger picture:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7359973000/in/photostream


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow those look amazing I can't wait to see mine!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I'll be working on it at summer camp today, so it should be ready later today


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That is sooo cute I love it..Thanks so much!!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

chibir3dpanda -Sorry, i'll have your collage ready tommorrow


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats fine, take your time


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Here is the collage:










and the link for a bigger version:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7370134780/in/photostream


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow thanks! I love it!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

You're welcome, anyone else?


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I love your work.... Would you like to do my guys?

First row is LuckyBlue and Nebula... then Anderson the orange and pink one, then Ember, orange and blue, and last is LittleBlue... his color is denim blue and white on the edges... not the best pic.. sorry.. and thanks!!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

LuckyBlue said:


> I love your work.... Would you like to do my guys?


 
Of course I would.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

sorry it's taking so long, I haven't been able to get much done at camp, it will be ready soon though.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

no worries


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

These are so freaking cute. <3


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

luckyblue- it will be ready by saturday or sunday, camp has been caotic this week to say the least and I haven't been able to get much done


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I will enjoy it no matter when you get it done........:-D enjoy camp and do it when you have extra time and nothing else to do.... i'm in no hurry at all..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Oh I don't have any pics of malachi  But on Comanche and Rufio that would be cute Thank you


I have a dog named Malachi!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I know these seem to be in high demand, I dont want you to rush or get overwhelmed, But I would LOVE a collage of my 4 girls! 

Teeney:









Luna:









Fiona:









Monet:









Thank you so much!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

LuckyBlue said:


> I will enjoy it no matter when you get it done........:-D enjoy camp and do it when you have extra time and nothing else to do.... i'm in no hurry at all..


 
Thanks, I'm still going to try to get it done today, it would have been 
done at camp, but the kids (and adults) all have mental disabilities and it 
gets very loud and hard to work


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I know these seem to be in high demand, I dont want you to rush or get overwhelmed, But I would LOVE a collage of my 4 girls!
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
This will be easier since you have all girls and I won't have to keep 
re-drawing long fins 

also it will make it easier to fit on a collage:-D


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I have a dog named Malachi!


Aww cute I loved that name Im sad he only lived with me for two days but I liked the name I got it from the bible.... 

Did you get it from the bible?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> Aww cute I loved that name Im sad he only lived with me for two days but I liked the name I got it from the bible....
> 
> Did you get it from the bible?


We got him from a friend when he was 6 yrs old and they named him after the bible, yep.  it's funny how people pronounce it mala-chee, when they see the spelling xD


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha yes oh gosh it sounds weird that way!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Nasha66 said:


> Thanks, I'm still going to try to get it done today, it would have been
> done at camp, but the kids (and adults) all have mental disabilities and it
> gets very loud and hard to work


I'm a special ed teacher... i get it...:-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Please cancel my collage request. I lost 3 of them to parasites and I'm treating another that appears to have not been affected. 

I appreciate it.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Can you make me a one of Dakota. I only have one betta. and if you are still doing these it would be great!!! Thanks and you can add halos or whatever you want. I am excited to see how it comes.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Please cancel my collage request. I lost 3 of them to parasites and I'm treating another that appears to have not been affected.
> 
> I appreciate it.


sorry for your loss


if you want I could still make one with wings and halos


----------

